# il risveglio dei mannari 2



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

E quindi gli ho mandato una foto.
Diciamo più biricchina delle altre.
Non era ginecologica ovviamente ma un qualcosa si vedeva. E gli ho scritto.

_Troppo sfacciata?

_Dopo quattro minuti risponde._

Bellissima

hai tempo per un altra?

Assolutamente si.

_Mandata. _

Tebe...ancora una.

_E allora ho tirato giù la semi artiglieria pesante del nudo tebano.
Di nuovo nulla di ginecologico ma sicuramente molto, molto d'effetto.
E con un chiaro riferimento a lui e a tutto l'erotico che c'era in quel momento.
Ero certa che avesse il cazzo duro, come io avevo la Guest che ballava la macarena.Mando l'ultima foto quindi. Quella eroticamente pesante.
Altri quattro minuti e_

Quella mano...

Avrebbe dovuto essere la tua. Mi piace sfiorarmi. 

Ne ero certo

Lo trovi non adatto ad una signora?

_Poi la conversazione si è spostata via sms.
E lì.._

cosa hai fatto con quella mano.

Nulla di peccaminoso. Non ancora. Ok sono bugiardella ma non puoi dirmi che nemmeno tu...

Avrei pagato per essere con te, guardarti e divorati.

_Sono caduta dalla sedia e poi, quando mi sono rialzata ho risposto_

Ti avrei fatto guardare volentieri. Anche dopo. talmente rilassata da essere tutta una curva.

Tu sei qualcosa che non si può descrivere._

_Buon week end mostro. _




Non è mai stato così Man. Così diretto. 
Sveniva davanti ad un film porno tipo.
Però devo ammettere che non è mai stato timido al lato pratico.
Ma comunque.



:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2013)

Che piccioncini...:inlove:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

siete proprio carini :yes:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2013)

....Tebe ...


----------

